# Super Sunday Sass



## pds (Feb 6, 2010)

I was on my way over to Hervé's but nobody's really there, so I am out here in the street to say that the Saints are gonna win. I have no reason for the prediction (kinda nuts to bet against Manning), just the alignment of the stars. If they don't - drinks are on me at Hervé's. TH


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm with ya -- they certainly deserve this shot at the title, at the very least!


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2010)

HO! Who Dat hoistin' Vince's trophy.

Man, it did not look good from the time they came out of the tunnel to the time they stopped the Colts at the 9 yard line after their failed touchdown try. But the they came on like Tigers after the half.

Oh - so I'll still buy at Herve's


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2010)

Time to celebrate at Herve's?


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2010)

Hervé seems like an unknown quantity to too many of the noobs here. But, drinks are on me!


----------



## mdnky (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought we moved Hervé's to Bourbon Street for that night...

(taken around 3 or 4am)


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2010)

N'orlins will party for two more weeks. They put the phat in Fat Tuesday

HeY! is that Hervé with the No 9 jersey??


----------

